# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Tumori ne tru!

## *Babygirl*

_Pershendetje te dashur anetar.
Po e hapi kete per t'me ndihmuar ndonjeri me informacione mbi semundjen e tumorit ne tru.

Kisha disa pyetje si p.sh:
1.Personat qe kan kete semundje mund te shpetojne?
2.Kam lexuar diku qe kjo semundje eshte e ndar ne disa shkalla dmth duke ia filluar nga 1,2,3,4 duke vazhduar deri tek me e fundit?

C'do informacion e juaji me ndihmon. Ju faleminderit!_

----------


## DI_ANA

Tumori ne tru

- Nga dhimbja e kokes menjehere pas verejtjes siç duket dhe ne foto lart behet tomografia. Me ane te tomografise çdo gje e shikojme studjojme me qarte. Tumoret e trurit i studjojme ne dy tema kryesore.

1 - Tumorë me huqe (naze) te mira: Ky lloj tumori eshte i zoti i zhvillimit te ngadalte.Veçanërishte pjesësen e cipes se trurit mund ta ndajne me kujdes  nga tumori jo me shume vështiresi.Për këtë arsye pas operacjonit perfundimet jane te mira. Ndonse tumori eshte me huqe te mira ai mund te jete i  vendosur ne zona t e veshtira te trurit kjo na e  pret buzeqeshjen ne fytyrat tona, ben te veshtire operacjonin dhe daljen e keqe te perfundimeve. Ne krahun e majte te fotos qe kemi larte vihet re simetria e trurit dhe normaliteti tij. Kurse larte ne foto ne krahun e djathte veme re se kemi duke u zhvilluar nje tumor me huqe te keqija.Me presin qe eshte duke bere e ka prishur berberjen simetrike te trurit.

Kur shfaqet tumor disa shqetsime qe fillojne te zhvillohen dhe mposhtin
njeriun:

a- Te vjella (ne menyre mbyetje)
b- Te fiket (tek rri njeriu marrje mendesh dhe renia e te fiketit) c- Pas nje kohe te kalueshme me tumor( zhvillimi i tumorit ne tru) shofim qe ka demtime trupore, felçi,lodhje muskulore,Harrese(prishje mendore) humbet
disa veçori (zakone) si te shkruaj te bej hesap etj.




2 - Tumorë me huqe(naze) te keqija:Zhvillohet shume shpejt. Eshtë i nderthurur si balte.Për këtë arsye gjate operacjonit nuk hiqet i gjithë tumori.Pas operacjonit gjate nje kalimi kohore keta lloj tumoresh fillojne dhe zhvillohen perseri.Eshte e mundur qe tumorëet me huqe te keqija dhe zhvillimin e shpejt qe kanë ti ndajme ne disa klasa. Pas operacjonit siç mund ti jepet shancë pacientit që të jetojë 5-6 vjet po ne te njejten menyre ka tumorë qe jep shance  5-6 muaj për të jetuar.Tumorët me huqe të këqija raste të tjera përhapen dhe në pjesë të ndryshme të trupit.Përshembull kanceri mushkrisë ne shume  raste perhapet ne tru.Ne pergjithesi kane forme ne (halka) gogla te
rrumbullakta .


Çfarëdo lloj tumor qe te jetë trajtimi është kirurgu.Pas nderhyrjes se  kirurgut i behet trajtim reze ( rëntgenogram) dhe kemoterapi (trajtim me ilaçe) .



Nga Armando Jaupi

----------


## DI_ANA

Metodë e re për heqjen e tumorit në tru




Zëri i Amerikës

Kjo procedurë e re kryhet në spitalin e Houstionit në Teksas dhe në një numër qendrash spitalore në Shtetet e Bashkuara. Duket se kjo është metoda më e mirë kirurgjike deri më sot. Pas operimit, pacientes nuk i mbetet asnjë shenjë, rreziqet janë të shkallës minimale dhe ajo qëndron në spital jo më shumë se një natë. Allison Dawson thotë se fillimisht ndjehej e lodhur e kishte dhimbje të vazhdueshme koke.

Pas vizitave dhe analizave mjekët përcaktuan se ajo kishte një tumor në tru në gjendrën e endokrinës që prodhon hormone. Tumori ishte beninj, por me pasoja, pasi mund ta linte atë të paaftë për të lindur fëmijë. Për lehtësimin e simptomave Allison filloi të merrte ilaçe por pa efekt. Kështu që mjeku David Baskin vendosi të përdorte një procedurë të re me endoskop duke e kaluar aparatin në hundë e deri në tru në vendin e tumorit.

Doktor Baskin përdor një endoskop, një tub në fund të të cilit vendoset një kamer e vogël dhe një instrument të hollë i cili shërben për gjetjen e turmorit në gjëndrën e endokrinës në qëndër të trurit dhe për heqjen e tij. Më parë heqja e një tumori të tillë kryehej duke hapur kafkën e kokës e duke zbuluar trurin. Ndërsa tani, thotë doktor Baskin i njëjti operacion kryhet duke kaluar endoskopin në vrimën e hundës e drejt e në tru. Pacientja qëndron vetëm 24 orë në spital dhe del e shëruar e pa asnjë shenjë operacioni në lëkurë.

----------


## DI_ANA

Nje tru per nanorobotet

Nje ekip kerkuesish te Institutit Kombetar te shkencave te materialeve ne universitetin e Tsukuba, ne Japoni, ka arritur te krijoje kompiuterin me te vogel ne bote te perbere nga vetem 17 molekula!
Ky sistem qe funksionon ne paralel, eshte ne gjendje te kryeje disa veprime ne te njejten koha. Perberesit e perdorur jane molekula ne gjendje te shfaqin 4 pozicione te ndryshme. Kompiuteri perbehet vetem nga nje lloje unaze, ne qender te se ciles ndodhet molekula qendrore, ndersa reth saj ka 16 molekula te tjera periferike. Per ta aktivizuar nanokompiuterin, dergohet nje sinjal elektrik ne molekulen qendrore nepermjet nje mikroskopi me efekt tynel. Ky lloj mikroskopi sherben per te vezhguar objektet ne shkalle molekulare, por edhe per ti manipuluar ato (ndryshe nga teleskopet e zakonshem qe sherbejne vetem per vezhgim). Ai eshte i perbere nga nje maje ultra e holle ne gjendje te veproje ne nivelin atomik, duke krijuar nje tynel elektrik midis saj dhe atomeve, prej nga emri mikroskop me efekt tynel.
Pasi aktivizohet, molekula qendrore i dergon instruksionin e saj 16 molekulave periferike. Sipas nje prej kerkuesve Anirban Bandyopadhyay, ky lloj ndertimi i vecante ne te cilin nje element komunikon njekohesisht me shume te tjere, gjendet edhe ne menyren e funksionimit te neuroneve.
Kerkuesit nuk jane mjaftuar me kaq. Ata jane perpjekur te lidhin kompiuterin e tyre me 8 nanomakina, si per shembull ashensori me i vogel ne bote, i afte qe te ngjitet dhe te zbrese vetem nje nanometer (1 e miliarda e metrit). Keshtu ata verejten se ishin ne gjendje te drejtonin sisteme te jashtme te lidhura me kompiuterin.
Ajo cka eshte me e rendesishme ne kete zbulim jane perdorimet qe mund ti behen. Fillimisht do te mundesohej te ndiqej ligji i Moore (qe thote se fuqi dhe kompleksiteti i kompiuterave dyfishohet cdo 18 muaj). Mjafton te imagjinohen me miliona nga keta nanokompiutera te lidhura ne sera per te krijuar procesore shume te fuqishem. Pervec kesaj zbulimi ne fjale i hap rrugen edhe shume perspektivave ne mjekesi. Keshtu do te ishte e mundur te ndertoheshin nanorobote ne gjendje te kryenin nderhyre nga me delikatet brenda trupit te njeriut. Ne rast te nje tumori ne tru per shembull, do te mjaftonte te injektoheshin ne gjak nje kompiuter qendror i lidhur me nanomakina te cilat do te vinin ne funksionim nje program te vecante.
Megjithate per te mundesuar perdorimin e ketij zbulimi, progrese te tjeraduhen kryer. Se pari, perdorimi i nje mikroskopi me efekt tynel per te derguar udhezime eshte teper i veshtire dhe i shtrenjte per tu perdorur. Per me teper ne qofte se deshirojme te lejojme nanorobotet te qarkullojne ne tru per eliminuar tumoret, nje mikroskop i tille natyrisht qe nuk mund te perdoret. Kerkuesit jane duke tentuar te gjejne aktivizues kimike, si proteinat, per te derguar instruksionet e tyre nanokompiuterave. Nje tjeter aspekt mbi te cilin eshte duke u punuar eshte rritja e fuqise se ketyre nanokompiuterave. Keshtu ne qofte se ne vend te ndertimit unazor do te kalohej ne nje ndertim sferik, do te mund ti dergohej instruksioni jo me 16 por 1024 molekulave njekohesisht.
Edhe pse per momentin perdorimet praktike mund te duke te largeta mjafton te shihet perparimi qe eshte bere ne fushen e kompiuterave normale 30 vitet e fundit per te arritur te kuptohet se brenda nje dhjetvjecari, keto lloj nanokompiutera mund te kthehen ne nje mjet te zakonshem per mjekesine dhe laboratoret kerkuese.

Marre nga: internetactu.net

"Blogshkenca"

----------


## DI_ANA

Tumori mashkullor në tru dëmton sistemin nervor

Nuk janë të pakta sëmundjet që prekin dhe dëmtojnë sistemin nervor të njeriut. Shtimi i pakontrolluar i qelizave kanceroze mund të shkaktojë tumor në trurin e njeriut.Kanceri i trurit paraqet një shumim të pakontrolluar të indit të trurit si dhe cipave që rrethojnë trurin.

Ato mund të jenë malinje, pra femërore, por nuk zhvillojnë metastaza. Në të shumtën e rasteve ata zhvillohen nga indi lidhor nervor, por shpesh edhe nga cipat e trurit, ose janë metastaza nga tumore të tjera të trupit. Tumoret mashkullorë, tumoret beninje, e shtyjnë indin përreth tyre, por nuk rriten brenda në indin përreth dhe nuk zhvillojnë metastaza. Përbrenda kafkës mund të rrisin shtypjen e trurit, duke e penguar sistemin e qarkullimit të likuorit.

Zhvillimi i tumorit

Zhvillimi i tumorit mashkullor të trurit i shtyn dhe dëmton strukturat e sistemit nervor, që janë të rëndësishme për jetën. Tumoret femëror ose malinj rriten duke e infiltruar indin përreth tyre, kjo do të thotë që është e vështirë të gjendet një kufi i mprehtë ndërmjet indit normal dhe kancerit. Pas një operimi të mundshëm mbesin përreth akoma qeliza, të cilat më vonë shumohen dhe krijojnë sërish tumor të trurit. Në përjashtim të disa rasteve të veçanta tumoret e trurit nuk bëjnë asnjëherë metastaza. Tumori i shfaqur në tru mund të zhvillohet vetëm në një masë të vogël të zonës së kafkës, sepse kjo pjesë nuk mund të zgjerohet. Me zhvillimin e tumorit zona e trurit ngushtohet dhe shfaqen dhimbjet dhe simptomat e para. Për këtë shkak edhe tumori mashkullor, beninj, nëse nuk shërohet me kohë mund të sjellë vdekjen e njeriut. Në varësi nga indi fillestar në të cilin zhvillohen tumoret në tru më të shpeshta janë gliomet, meningeomet dhe adenoma e hipofizës. Një pjesë e tyre paraqitet si vazhdim, metastazë, i tumoreve nga organet jashtë kokës, si kanceri i bronkeve dhe kanceri i gjirit.

Simptomat

Simptomat me të cilat shfaqet tumori në tru janë të shumta dhe të shumanshme në varësi nga shkalla e zhvillimit dhe përhapjes së tumorit. Në varësi nga zona ku ato janë zhvilluar i sëmuri do të ndjejë mpirje të njëanshme të trupit dhe humbje të pjesshme të shikimit, epilepsi të ndryshme. Si pasojë e rritjes së shtypjes së trurit i prekuri nga tumori në tru do të ketë të vjella, marrje mendsh, etj. por një pjesë e simptomave janë të pa përcaktuara mirë pasi nuk janë tipike vetëm për tumoret, si: dhimbjet e kokës, lodhja, humbja e peshës, etj.

Diagnostikimi

Pasi i sëmuri dallon simptomat e para e domosdoshme është që ti drejtohet mjekut dhe të bëjë analizat paraprake. Pas diagnostikimit të tumorit në tru, vendoset edhe terapia që duhet të ndiqet. Terapia e tumoreve të trurit varet prej lokacionit, madhësisë, prejardhjes së tumorit si dhe nga gjendja e përgjithshme e pacientit. Në vend të parë qëndron operimi i tumorit, e ndjekur nga rrezatimi dhe hemoterapia. Në varësi të shkallës së përhapjes tumoret mund të prihen dhe të hiqen gjatë operacioneve. Tumoret e Shkallës së I-rë janë në princip të shërueshëm. Edhe tumoret e Shkallës së II-të e kanë prognozën e mirë. Ndërsa tumoret e Shkallës së III-të dhe të IV-t edhe pse terapia ka përparuar shumë kanë një mbijetesë vetëm 1 deri në 2 vjet.

Simptomat me të cilat shfaqet zhvillimi i tumorit në tru:

- I sëmuri ndjen mpirje të njëanshme të trupit

- Humbje të pjesshme të shikimit

- Epilepsi të ndryshme

- Ndjen shtypje dhe presion në tru

- I prekuri nga tumori do këtë të vjella

- Marrje mendsh

- Dhimbjet e kokës

- Lodhje

- Humbje në peshë

Format e shfaqjes së kancerit dhe simptomat

Simptomat e kancerit varen nga lloji dhe vendi ku ai shfaqet. Në mushkëri ai mund të shkaktojë kollë, bllokim frymëmarrjeje ose dhimbje stomaku; ndërsa kanceri i zorrës së trashë zakonisht shkakton diarre apo rrjedhje gjaku gjatë jashtëqitjes. Disa forma të kancerit mund të mos shfaqin ndonjë simptomë të dukshme. Në disa raste simptomat shfaqen në stadet ku tumori ka evoluar. Këto forma janë të vështira për tu kuruar. Përgjithësisht simptomat e shfaqura janë të njëjta për disa forma të shfaqjes së kancerit, si: Ethe, temperaturë, të dridhura, djersitje gjatë natës, humbje peshe që shoqërohet me ulje të oreksit, dobësi dhe lodhje. Pavarësisht nga simptomat kanceri diagnostikohet nga analizat. Edhe pse përcaktimi i llojit të kancerit shfaq vështirësitë e veta e rëndësishme është që trajtimi i sëmundjes të arrihet të bëhet në kohën e duhur.

Përdorimi i celularëve shkak për kancer në tru

Një sërë studimesh të realizuara në vende të ndryshme të botës kanë treguar një rrezik në rritje nga përdorimi i telefonave celular, sidomos në anën e kokës ku njerëzit vendosin aparatin. Pesë nga gjashtë studimet e bëra treguan se te këta njerëz mundësia për një tumor malinj në tru ishte më e madhe. Po ashtu, përdoruesit e rregullt kanë mundësi për të zhvilluar më shumë tumore se njerëzit e tjerë. Njerëzit që kanë përdorur telefonat e tyre për një dhjetëvjeçar ose më shumë, janë 20 për qind më të prirë për të zhvilluar sëmundjet e veshit dhe 30 për qind për një tumor malinj. Rreziku është shumë herë më i madh në anën e kokës, nga e cila telefoni është mbajtur më gjatë.

Tumoret dhe mënyrat e ndryshme të emërtimit

Kanceri është shtimi i pakontrolluar i qelizave jonormale, të cilat ndryshojnë nga indi normal. Ky shtim i parregullt i këtyre qelizave mund të çojë drejt vdekjes kur këto qeliza pengojnë funksionimin normal të organeve të trupit të njeriut ose përhapen në të gjithë trupin duke dëmtuar sistemin qendror. E shohim të emërtuar më disa forma si: tumor kanceroz; tumor malinjit; tumor; kancer etj. Në ditët e sotme vihet re se të sëmurët me kancer janë të prekur nga forma të ndryshme në të cilat ai shfaqet. Kanceri mund të prekë inde të ndryshme të trupit ose organe si: Mushkërinë, zorrën e trashë, gjirin, lëkurën, indet nervore etj. Kanceri nuk është një sëmundje e lehtë dhe shanset për të mbijetuar ndryshojnë në varësi të llojit të sëmundjes.

Paraliza cerebrale dhe çrregullimet nervore

Paraliza cerebrale shënon një grup çrregullimesh neurologjike që ndikojnë në aftësinë e trurit për të kontrolluar muskujt. Paraliza cerebrale ndodh për shkak të dëmtimeve të trurit ose anomalive në zhvillimin e trurit para, gjatë ose pas lindjes. Ajo mund të variojë nga një shkallë e lehtë në një më të rëndë dhe mund të krijojë vonesa të lehta ose të rënda mendore, probleme të dëgjimit, shikimit, defekte në gjuhë dhe në të folur, epilepsi dhe çrregullime të sjelljes. Tipi spastik është zakonisht më i përhapuri dhe është i lidhur me kohën, ngrirje ose kontraktim të muskujve të trupit duke përfshirë këmbët ose duart. Akoma nuk dihet qartë çfarë e shkakton paralizën cerebrale te një fëmijë, por numri i faktorëve dhe kushteve që mund të ndërhyjnë në zhvillimin e trurit mund të vihet re. 

"Spekter"

----------


## DI_ANA

Vitamina C mbron nga sulmi në tru!!!

Dozat e larta të vitaminës C në organizëm, zvogëlojnë për gati 50% rrezikun nga sulmi në kokë, është përfundimi i një studimi të kryer këto ditë. Rekomandohet që të ushqehemi me pesë deri në nëntë shujta pemë e perime në ditë.

Me sasinë e vitaminës C në trup mund të parashikohet mundësia e sulmit në tru, merret vesh nga një hulumtim i gjerë i kryer me rreth 20.000 persona të moshës së mesme dhe të vjetër, të kryer në Norfolk të Britanisë së Madhe.

Gjatë përcjelljes pothuajse dhjetëvjeçare të popullatës së përmendur, është vërtetuar se personat me përqendrimin më të madh të vitaminës C, kanë 42 për qind më pak gjasa të përjetojnë sulm në tru.

Efektet mbrojtëse të vitaminës C kundër sulmit në tru kanë mbetur edhe pasi janë marrë parasysh faktorët vijues: mosha, gjinia, pirja e duhanit, alkooli, indeksi i masës trupore, shtypja, kolesteroli, aktiviteti fizik, diabeti, sulmet e mëhershme në zemër, marrja e ilaçeve dhe statusi shoqëror.

Doktori Phyo Myint nga universiteti Cambridge sqaron se, niveli i vitaminës C në gjak është “tregues i mirë biologjik për konsumimin e pemëve dhe perimeve, të cilat kanë përmbajtje që mbrojnë nga sulmi në tru".

Njerëzit brenda ditës do të duhej të merrnin pesë deri në nëntë shujta të pemëve dhe perimeve. 

"Spekter"

----------


## DI_ANA

Si shkaktohen tumoret?

Studimet e kryera nga mjeket specialiste te onkologjise rendisin 12 faktore kryesore te cilët ndikojne ne shfaqjen e semundjeve te kancerit. Dy nga shkaktaret kryesore qe renditen si nxites te semundjes janë alkooli dhe duhani.

Konsumimi i duhanit si tek femrat ashtu edhe tek meshkujt sjell probleme te riparueshme për mushkerine, probleme te cilat kalojne deri ne semundje kancerogjene. "Duhani dhe drogat e ndryshme permbajne lende kancerogjene qe shkaktojne mutacione ne organizem, duke shkaktuar kancer" thuhet ne studimin e kryer nga specialistet e onkologjise. Sipas tyre, edhe vera dhe birra permbajne substanca paresore qe shkaktojne kancer, edhe duke konsumuar 10 mililitra alkool.

Mjedisi dhe ajri i ndotur janë faktore te tjerë qe tregojnë rritjen e kancerit te mushkerive, sidomos ne zonat industriale ku ka edhe mbetje dhe substanca toksike. Ndërsa femrat qe jetojne pranë zonave me ndotje te tillë rrezikojne një menopauze te hershme.

Ushqimi i zgjedhur te bën qe te mbash larg kancerin. Kjo është një nga keshillat kryesore te mjekeve onkologe te cilët rekomandojne mos përdorimin e ushqimeve qe permbajne elemente toksike. Kështu konservat, peshqit e rritur ne akuarium apo edhe qumështi industrial permbajne lende qe shkaktojne kancer te zorres se trashe apo edhe te aparatit tretes. Por edhe uji i ndotur mund te jetë një nga faktoret kryesore te shfaqjes se tumoreve të ndryshme. Studimet e viteve te fundit kanë treguar se femrat janë me te rrezikuara te preken nga kanceri për shkak te kimikateve qe gjendjen ne shtepi. "Boja e mureve, mobilieve, tapetet, veshjet. Por edhe produktet kozmetike, shampot e ndryshme, produktet për pastrim shtepiak mund te jenë shkaktare te shfaqjes se kancerit" thonë studiuesit evropiane. Ndërkohë qe edhe gazi, benzina dhe nafta sidomos për ata qe punojnë për nxjerrjen e tyre janë shkaktare te tumoreve. Sipas specialisteve, rrezik kanceri tek lekura shfaqin edhe prodhimet farmaceutike dhe ato kozmetike.

Faktoret nxites:

Duhani njihet si një nga faktoret kryesore për shfaqjen e tumoreve ne mushkri

Mbetjet toksike dhe industriale shkaktojne kancer te mushkerive dhe menopauze tek gratë

Pirja e alkoolit njihet si një nga faktoret kryesore te shfaqjes se kancerit te stomakut

Elementet toksike te ushqimet perbejne rrezik për shfaqjen e kancerit te zorres se trashe

Rrezet radioaktive mbeten një nga shkaktaret kryesore te shfaqjes se kancerit ne lekure

Niveli i lartë i hormoneve sjell menopauze te shpejte tek gratë dhe tumor te qafes se mitres

Konsumimi i ujit te ndotur bëhet shkak mutacione të ndryshme dhe shfaqje te tumoreve

Kimikatet qe gjenden ne shtepi janë një nga faktoret kryesore te shfaqjes se kancerit ne mushkri

Gazi, benzina, vajguri sidomos për punonjesit ne këto sektore janë shkaktar për shumë tumore

Produktet farmaceutike nëse janë te pakontrolluara bëhen shkak i shfaqjes se tumoreve të ndryshme

Produktet kozmetike te një cilesie te dobët nxisin shfaqjen e tumoreve te lekures

"Spekter"

----------


## DI_ANA

Dhjetë mënyrat e të sjellurit që dëmtojnë trurin

Humbja e gjumit mund të kthehet në një faktor të vërtetë rreziku për shëndetin tuaj. Truri si organ i brendshëm i njeriut ka nevojë për pushim. Pagjumësia e madhe apo çrregullimet e theksuara të gjumit përshpejtojnë vdekjen, sepse mungesa e gjumit shoqërohet me eliminimin e qelizave trunore.

Sjelljet që dëmtojnë trurin dhe shëndetin tuaj
- Mosngrënia e mëngjesit
- Ngrënia pa masë
- Pirja e duhanit
- Përdormi i tepërt i sheqerit
- Ndotja e ajrit
- Humbja e gjumit
- Mbulimi i kokës përgjatë fjetjes
- Aktivizimi i trurit kur je i sëmurë
- Mungesa e mendimeve stimuluese
- Të flasësh rrallë

1- Mosngrënia e mëngjesit

Njerëzit të cilët nuk hanë mëngjes do të kenë sasi të pakta të sheqerit në gjak dhe si rezultat i kësaj, truri nuk do të ketë rezerva të mjaftueshme ushqyese, prandaj shkakton degjenerimin e trurit. Kështu edhe në rastet e dietave ushqimore ngrënia e mëngjesit është e rekomanduar nga dietologët.

2- Ngrënia pa masë

Jo vetëm mungesa e oreksit por edhe ngrënia e tepërt është një ves që shkakton forcimin e arterieve trunore, e cila të shpie deri në zvogëlimin e fuqisë mentale. Në një dietë të shëndetshme ditore parashikohet edhe një sasi e caktuar ushqimi, për të mos rrezikuar mbipeshën dhe probleme të ndryshme shëndetësore.

3- Pirja e duhanit

Përdorimi i duhanit, tashmë dihet se është i dëmshëm për shëndetin tuaj. Pirja e tij shkakton tkurrje të shumëfishtë të trurit dhe mund të shkaktojë sëmundjen e Alzheimerit.

4- Përdormi i tepërt i sheqerit

Eksperimentet e ndryshme të realizuara në vite kanë treguar se përdorimi i tepërt i sheqerit, qoftë ai në ngrënie apo pije, pengon në thithjen dhe përvetësimin e proteinave dhe lëndëve tjera ushqyese, duke shkaktuar vështirësi në zhvillimin e trurit.

5- Ndotja e ajrit

Edhe faktorët ambientalë veprojnë drejt për së drejti në shëndetin tuaj. Një faktor i tillë është edhe ndotja e ambientit. Kjo ndodh sidomos në zonat urbane. Truri është njëri prej konsumatorëve më të mëdhenj të oksigjenit në organizmin tonë. Thithja e ajrit të ndotur dobëson furnizimin e trurit me oksigjen duke zvogëluar efikasitetin e tij.

6- Humbja e gjumit

Truri si organ i brendshëm i njeriut ka nevojë për pushim. Pagjumësia e madhe përshpejton ne vdekjen - mbarimin e qelizave trunore etj.

7- Mbulimi i kokës përgjatë fjetjes

Për disa prej jush të mbulosh kokën kur fle mund të jetë një veprim i njohur. Por të mbulosh kokën përderisa jeni duke fjetur, çon në shtimin e dioksid karbonit dhe zvogëlimin i oksigjenit, gjë që shkakton dëmtimin e trurit.

8- Aktivizimi i trurit kur je i sëmurë

Puna e vështirë apo të studiuarit gjatë sëmundjes, çon në zvogëlimin i efektshmërisë së trurit, si dhe prishjen e tij. Kur jeni i sëmurë duhet të tregoheni të kujdesur dhe të relaksoheni.

9- Mungesa e mendimeve stimuluese

Të menduarit është metoda më efikase ne stërvitjen e trurit tonë. Mungesa e mendimeve stimuluese ne tru shkakton tkurrjen e tij.

10- Të flasësh rrallë

Disa thonë "Kur nuk je në brendësi të një bisede më mirë të heshtësh, sesa të flasësh pa lidhje". Por jo gjithmonë është e vlefshme kjo. Truri juaj ka nevojë të jetë në funksion. Bisedat intelektuale do të ndihmojnë që truri të jetë sa më efikas.

Dieta e duhur për një mendje të kthjellët

Sot shkenca dhe mjekësia ka bërë të mundur që të evitohen ose të shërohen shumë sëmundje të përhapura, të trupit dhe të mendjes, duke bërë një jetë të shëndetshme. Një rol të rëndësishëm luan ndjekja e disa rregullave të thjeshta të dietës dhe shëndetit. Një dietë vegjetariane ndihmon shumë jo vetëm për të pasur një trup të shëndetshëm, por edhe për të pasur një mendje të qetë dhe të kthjellët. Ndërsa ushqimi i mire është vital për shëndetin edhe agjërimi, dieta është po aq i rëndësishme. Trupi ynë ka nevojë për pushime periodike dhe kjo përfshin edhe organet tonë të tretjes.

Të mbash trupin dhe mendjen të freskët

Është e nevojshme për t'u kujdesur për shëndetin mendor dhe fizik. Jo vetëm faktorët fiziologjikë por edhe ato psikologjikë mund të jenë të dëmshëm për shëndetin tuaj. Mos u ndikoni nga stresi, duke përdorur shumë vakte që "të ngushëllojnë", ndiqni një dietë të rregullt. Pas një dite të lodhshme dhe stresuese trupi ka nevoje për energji. Lëngjet, vitaminat, disa ëmbëlsira mund t'iu bëjnë të ndiheni më energjikë. Për të mbajtur trupin dhe mendjen të freskët, gjatë viteve të pleqërisë, duhet të ndiqni sa më shpejt që të jetë e mundur një stil jete të përshtatshëm për të ruajtur aftësitë e trupit, për të nxitur trurin dhe për të ruajtur funksionet e mendjes. Për këtë është i këshillueshëm si aktiviteti fizik, ashtu edhe ai mendor.

Efektet negative të pagjumësisë në tru

Pagjumësia mund të shkaktojë ndalimin e qelizave të reja në tru, sipas sugjerimit të një studimi. Një grup studiuesish zbuloi se pagjumësia ndikon në atë që në gjuhën mjekësore quhet Hipocampus dhe shpjegohet të jetë rajon i trurit që ka të bëjë me krijimin e memories. Studimet e kryera rreth formimit të trurit tregojnë se ato që sjellin efekte në tru janë pikërisht hormonet e stresit. Studimet janë kryer te kafshët duke marrë disa prej tyre dhe duke i lënë 72 orë pa gjumë. Pastaj, janë krahasuar kafshët e lodhura prej gjumit me ato që kanë kryer procesin normal të fjetjes dhe kanë zbuluar se ato që nuk kishin fjetur, kishin një nivel me të rritur të hormoneve të stresit, që quhet ndryshe corticosterone, shoqëruar kjo edhe me rënien e ritmit të prodhimit të qelizave të reja në tru.

Ndikimi i stresit në shëndetin mendor

Stresi mund të ketë një ndikim serioz në shëndetin tuaj, sidomos nëse ai bëhet kronik. Ai godet zemrën dhe qarkullimin e gjakut, sistemin nervor dhe atë imun. Shkakton dhimbje gjymtyrësh, ankth e vështirësi në të kuptuar. Të gjitha këto shkaktojnë probleme të dobësimit të arterieve të gjakut, diabetit, astmës, probleme në marrëdhëniet me njerëzit dhe sjellje e vakët në shkollë apo punë. Kur ju jeni të stresuar, trupi juaj çliron hormone që shpeshtojnë frymëmarrjen dhe rrahjet e zemrës, dhe japin një vërshim energjish. I gjithë trupi përgatitet të përballet me rrezikun. Gjithë muskujt, nervat dhe hormonet vihen në funksion për reagimin në gjendjen e stresit. Ky reagim në fakt varet nga situata ku ndodheni, kur situata stresuese kalon, trupi kthehet në gjendjen e tij normale.

"Spekter"

----------


## DI_ANA

Rreziku nga hemoragjia celebrale

Koheve te fundit, nje rrezik i madh per shendetin eshte emoragjia cerebrale. Femrat jane ato qe preken me shpejt se meshkujt nga kjo semundje.15 per qind e pacienteve jane nen 45 vjec.

Hemoragjia cerebrale quhet ndryshe, edhe infarkti i trurit. Ai vjen si rrjedhim i bllokimit te nje arterie ne tru, qe pengon dhe qarkullimin e gjakut.

Faktoret kryesore qe ndikojne ne avancimin e kesaj semundjeje kaq te rrezikshme te grate janë: pillat, pirja e duhanit, mbipesha dhe migrena. Nese keto kater faktore do te puqeshin së bashku, rreziku per nje emoragji cerebrale do te ishte i dyfishte dhe shume i rrezikshem per jetën, aq sa mund te themi vdekjeprures.

Ne tre oret e para pas renies se infarktit, kemi masen e shpejte me medikamente. Ne rastet kur pacienti nuk arrin te permiresohet me medikamente, eshte i detyrueshem nje operacion urgjent. 80 per qind e ketyre pacienteve nuk mbijetojne me shume se nje jave. Ndersa pacientet qe arrijne te mbijetojne dhe te permiresohen brenda 48 oreve, kane shanse te mira per jetese.

Per te menjanuar nje semundje te tille te rerzikshme, nje kujdes i madh duhet treguar me ushqimin dhe sportin. Menjanimi i lyrerave si dhe ushtrimi i sportit eshte nje domosdoshemeri, qe rregullon cilesine e jetes se njeriut. 

"Spekter"

----------


## DI_ANA

Nje rezonance magnetike me e avancuar!

Rezonanca magnetike (Magnetic Resonance Imaging) eshte nje nga metodat standarte te perdorura sot ne mjekesi per gjetjen dhe lokalizimin e tumoreve. Kjo metode lejon analizen e pjeseve te brendshme te trupit, duke shfrytezuar eksitimin e molekulave dhe atomeve nen efektin e nje fushe magnetike. Mangesia me e madhe e kesaj metode mbetet ndjeshmeria e ulet e aparateve te sotme, e thene me fjale te tjera tumoret ose problemet e ndryshme e shkaktuara ne indet e trupit duhet te arrijne nje faze te caktuar zhvillimi para se te mund te dallohen nga skaneri. Per me teper pacienti eshte i detyruar te kaloje nje kohe te gjate ne brendesi te makinerive te zhurmshme, gje qe mund te shkaktoje probleme jo pak te rendesishme per personat qe vuajne nga klaustrofobia (semundja e hapesirave te mbyllura) te cilet ne disa raste e kane thuajse te pamundur te mbarojne viziten per shkak te pamundesise per te ndenjur nje kohe te gjate brenda ketyre makinerive.
Fale kerkuesve te Departamentit te energjise te Laboratorit Kombetar te Berkeleit (Lawrence Berkeley National Laboratory) dhe te Universitetit te Berkeleit (University of California at Berkeley), tani gjithcka mund te ndryshoje. Metoda e re MRI (Magnetic Resonance Imaging) e zhvilluar nga keta kerkues eshte shume me e shpejte, me e ndjeshme dhe me e sakte se metoda e perdorur deri me sot.
Principi i funksionimit te rezonances magnetike eshte pak a shume i njejte me “principin e funksionimit te nje sobe me mikrovale”, te dyja shfrytezojne fushen magnetike dhe polarizimin atomik per te arritur qellimin e tyre. Gjate rezonances magnetike atomet qe kane nje numer tek protonesh ose neutronesh ne berthame kane nje moment magnetik te ndjeshem dhe orientohen si gjilpera nje busulle ne veprimin e nje fushe magnetike. Nen ndikimin e kesaj fushe disa berthama (lloji i berthamave varet nga spini atomik, nje koncept fizik mjaft i komplikuar) fillojne te lekunden me nje frekuence karakteristike te kushtezuar nga materialet kimike te ndodhura ne afersi. Keshtu duke njohur frekuencat e lekundjes se atomeve te vecante jemi ne gjendje te zbulojme lendet kimike te ndodhura brenda trupit tone, pra edhe tumoret e llojeve te ndryshme.
Rezonanca magnetike e perdorur deri me sot shfrytezon berthamat e hidrogjenit, te ndodhura kudo ne trupin e njeriut. Megjithate elemente te tjere, si ksenoni, shfaqin disa avantazhe ne krahasim me hidrogjenin si per shembull mos-ekzistenca e sinjaleve te sfondit qe prishin qartesine e imazheve, ose nje kohe polarizim/depolarizimi me e shkurter (pra nje kohe per matjen e frekuencave dhe zbulimin e tumoreve me e shkurter).
Duke shfrytezuar keto aftesi kerkuesit kane arritur te krijojne nje sistem diagnostikimi super te ndjeshem qe eshte ne gjendje te zbuloje inde te ndryshem, dhe madje edhe qeliza tumorale te vecuara.
E thene me fjale te tjera, tumoret mund te lokalizohen shume me heret se sa ndodh tani pra edhe nderhyrja kirurgjikale behet me e lehte, dhe si rrjedhoje pasojat dhe efektet anesore per pacientin jane shume here me pak te rrezikshme.

Sipas: Berkeley Lab

----------


## DI_ANA

Nanotherrmija ne luften kunder tumoreve!

Kimioterapia eshte nje arme efikase ne luften kunder kancerit. Fatkeqesisht, efektet anesore jane teper te renda, gje qe e kufizon zonen e perdorimit te kimioterapive ne trajtimin e luftes kunder tumoreve. Fale zhvillimit te nanoteknologjive dicka mund te ndryshoje ne aplikimin e ketyre terapive te rrezikshme. Nje studim tregon se duke perdorur nanotherrmija te mbuluara me substaca aktive do te mjaftoje nje doze 1000 here me e dobet per te trajtuar disa lloje tumoresh.
Patrick M. Winter, Gregory M. Lanza dhe Samuel A. Wickline jane pioniere te perdorimit te nanoteknologjive ne mjekesi. Keta anetare te Washington University School of Medicine ne Shen-Luis (Saint-Louis) kane studiuar zhvillimin e nje tumori te bombarduar me nanotherrmija te mbuluara me fumagiline, nje toksine e perdorur ne kimioterapine tradicionale qe ndodhet tek disa kerpudha.
Nanotherrmijat me nje diameter prej 200 nanometrash (500 here me te vogla se nje fije floku), pervec fumagilines, jane shenjuar edhe me nje element radioaktiv ne menyre qe te jene me te dukshem gjate rezonances magnetike. Kerkuesit kane studiuar efektin e ketyre therrmijave mbi enet e gjakut qe ushqenin tumorin ne lepuj tek te cilet ishin injekutar therrmija me dhe pa fumagiline. Kjo toksine perdoret ne doze te larte ne kimioterapi, por efektet e saj neurotoksike, e bejne praktikisht te pamundur zgjatjen e terapise. E vendosur ne siperfaqen e nanothermijave, ajo ndihmon keto te fundit te fiksohen ne proteinat e qelizave te eneve te gjakut qe ushqejne qelizat kanceroze, detyron bllokimin e ketyre eneve, dhe si rrjedhoje edhe izolimin e tumorit. Eksperimentet tregojne se me doza 1000 here me te vogla, sasi ne te cilen toksina nuk eshte helmuese per njeriun, zhvillimi i tumoreve ngadalesohet ne menyre te ndjeshme. Sic shihet ne fotografi, tumori i trajtuar me kete metode (majtas) eshte zhvilluar shume here me pak se tumori i patrajtuar (fotografia ne te djathte).
Per me teper, nanotherrmijat duke u fiksuar ne zonat ku zhvillohen qelizat kanceroze, mund te lejojne mbikqyrjen e zones tumorale. Sipas Patrick Winter kjo mund te hape perspektiva interesante per te kuptuar impaktin e trajtimit nepermjet kimioterapive te tumoreve. Do te shfaqej mundesia te shihej zhvillimi i tumoreve dite pas dite. Kerkuesit mendojne te kalojne ne aplikimet tek njerezit brenda vitit 2008.

Marre nga: futura-sciences.com

----------


## *Babygirl*

_DI_ANA sinqerisht te falenderoj shume per keto informacione!_

----------


## *Babygirl*

_Diana flm shume te vlefshme keto informacionet tuaja i kam lexuar te gjitha!

P.s E kam hapur kete tem per nje person qe ka pas kete semundje (tumor ne tru) dhe tani i ka be operacion nje doktor ne Kaliforni dhe i ka siguruar qe 90% s'do i kthehet me dhe do shpetoj.

Gjithe te mirat!_

----------

